# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Venta de equipos para tratamiento de agua

## cierzo

Hola  
Vendemos e instalamos todo tipo de equipos para el tratamiento de aguas para agricultura, ganaderia e industria, equipos de osmosis para hidrofonía, potavilización de agua para uso domestico y ganadero, equipos de aprovechamiento de aguas negras para el riego, depuraciones de aguas residuales domesticas e industriales..... sea cualsea su problema tenemos la mejor sulución.
Información en j.seoane@vazquezyarias.esTemas similares: Venta de equipos para tratamiento de agua VENTA DE SEMILLAS Y EQUIPOS PARA MEDIR NUTRIENTES DEL SUELO Venta de Equipos e Instrumentos de Medición para la Agricultura y la Agroindustria EQUIPOS DE TRATAMIENTO DE EFLUENTES  DE ACTIVIDADES  AGROINDUSTRIALES Agricultores sureños cuentan con equipos para análisis de suelos y agua de riego

----------

